# gpedit.msc for Vista????



## d.logan

Is there an editable file similar to gpedit.msc in XP but, for Vista?

Thanks,


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I think it doesn't exist in Vista Home and Home Premium


----------



## clpo13

Jack.Sparrow is right, gpedit.msc isn't available in Home Basic and Home Premium. You have to manually edit the registry in order to change group policy settings. Microsoft has an Excel spreadsheet that lists all the group policy settings and their respective registry keys, so you can probably find what you're looking to change in there.


----------



## d.logan

I have found 'gpedit.msc' in System32 in my Vista Business edition. Don't know why it did not execute when I tried to run it from the command line but, it did when I double clicked on the file.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jcgriff2

clpo13 - Thanks for the Excel spreadsheet. I had not seen that before.

Regards. . .
jcgriff2


----------



## clpo13

All versions of Vista other than Home Basic and Home Premium can use gpedit.msc, in case anyone was wondering.


----------

